# Solved: SD card freezes up laptop



## Battlesoaked (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't find the cable for my camera (Coolpix 4600) and so I would like to use the card reader on my laptop (HP DV1000, XP Home 2Gb memory) I've never used the card reader before.

Whenever I insert the card (SanDisc SD 256 MB) a little blue light adjacent to the card slot comes on. As soon as that light comes on my computer completely freezes up. I tried to boot with the card in the slot, and it gets stuck about halfway through the boot.

I would like to fix this, because it occurred to me that I would really rather not deal with the USB cable anyway.

Any ideas about how to approach this?

Thanks,
SKS


----------



## ahk23456 (Mar 22, 2009)

Try updating the driver for the SD card. If that doesent work go in to task manager and uninstall the driver the reboot. This should reset any problems.


----------



## Battlesoaked (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks AHK,

Went to HP's site and downloaded the driver for the 6-in-1 card reader. Still freezes up. I inserted the SD card after booting to Ubuntu 9.04; the little blue light flashed on and off (instead of staying an all the time) and it didn't freeze up the operating system.

BTW: I reformatted and re-installed my Windows operating system a week ago, and re-installed the drivers, too. 

Maybe I can find the cable.

Again, thanks.
SKS


----------



## Battlesoaked (Dec 5, 2007)

putting it halfway in freezes up the computer. Putting it in all almost the way works: it recognizes the card as a drive.


----------



## ahk23456 (Mar 22, 2009)

mark this as solved please


----------



## Battlesoaked (Dec 5, 2007)

I thought I did yesterday when I made that last post. In any case, the only button I can hit says "Mark Unsolved."


----------



## Battlesoaked (Dec 5, 2007)

I did. I strongly suspect that I simply wasn't inserting the card correctly. Does "Solved" show on this thread. It does on my end. Or, at least, the only choice I have is "mark unsolved."


----------

